# Warning: Cable may be disconnected error



## cgrahamd (Jun 20, 2002)

I have an AMD Athlon Computer. It froze up and I restarted it and it will not boot to windows 98. The windows 98 screen appears briefly and disappears quick. then it says: Warning: The cable may be disconnected from your board.

I have checked everything inside and all is hooked up. The information under that says:

halfduplex environment,

Boot from Atapi CD-rom: None.

I have 3 cd drive hooked up and all worked fine for 1 year. What is going on. I can't do anything. Please help!


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Try booting with a Windows Startup Diskette and see what drive are accessable.


----------



## cgrahamd (Jun 20, 2002)

but now I have another problem. on my colors, I only get 2 and 16 bit colors. How can I get more colors so i can see my images clearer on the monitor.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try right clicking on your Desktop and select Properties > Settings

Typical settings for "screen area" are 800x600 or 1024x768

For Color Depth, 16bit True Color is a decent setting.

If you have trouble returning things to normal, you could try restoring a previous registry. This will nullify any installs or settings changes that were made subsequently -- and should not be done if you have uninstalled anything in this period.

To restore a registry, go to Start>Shutdown>Restart in MS-DOS mode. At the c:\windows\> prompt, enter:

scanreg /restore

select a started registry from one of the four displayed that is dated either the day of or prior to the current unwanted changes.


----------



## cgrahamd (Jun 20, 2002)

The problem is, is that I reformated my hard drive. It was true color 16 bit now it is just 16 colors and it doesn't look right. What else can I do.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

The wrong type of display adapter was most likely was selected during the install. I recommend you download the latest version of the driver from the vendor's website. Then go into Device Manager and change the device and select have driver. It happens all the time. Good luck.


----------



## cgrahamd (Jun 20, 2002)

I have a big problem with my packard bell computer. I was installing a network card and something got unpluged. it comes out of the motor and is a red and black cord together. it has 2 little open ends and I don't know where to plug it in. it says on it "PS3". 

I noticed it loose when I tried to turn the computer on. It came on but the monitor screen wouldn't come up. the monitor is on.

I plugged it into something that looked like where it went put I heard a little spark and turned it off right then.

Please help. I hope I haven't messed it up.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Sounds like a power cable. Most PCs have several spares that would not be connected. I would unplug what you connected and power on the PC to see what happens. If that does not do the trick I would have a tech take a look at it. Don't play Russian roulette.


----------

